

Skype Support Forum: You must buy a new computer - kilink
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=91000

======
v3rsus
That is ludicrous and very funny. Although it is common to receive dimwitted
solutions on company forums from their very own moderators. Skype mod support
fail.

